# I like pagan arabic music of al andalus and persian rythmic vibes



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yet im not some hipster, i have been listening to this stuff for almost a decade, and i stay a catholic and still enjoy this exotic music, al-andalus have something special and persian instrumental music is supremo.

I like world music depend on what?


----------

